# BOW - Bow Energy



## yogi-in-oz (17 April 2007)

Hi folks,

BOW ... will be alert for some news over the next week
or so, as a few positive cycles come into play, ... 

Positive news expected around 24-26042007.

... more later.

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## richdad (17 April 2007)

You mean 2007.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (17 April 2007)

... thank you, richdad !~!


----------



## surfingman (23 October 2007)

*BOW AND ARROW*

*Bow Energy (BOW)*
*Shares outstanding* 107,748,295
*Options* 18,320,539 @ .20 BOWO expiry 31 March 2008 
*Current Share price* .165
*Market Cap* 17.8 million undiluted
*Cash* $1,867,305 (Another 3mil in march 08 if all options are exercised)

Bow is an oil and gas exploration and production company, now moving its focus to CSG.  In 2005 Arrow transferred its conventional oil and gas assets to a new subsidiary, Bow Energy, which was separately listed in April 2005. Arrow shareholders received an in specie distribution of Bow shares.

Bow are starting a 3 well CSG project in QLD’s Bowen basin this week there is plenty of CSG experience here with 3 of the 4 directors are present or previous directors at Arrow Energy. 

Recently announced a farm in with Santos and Avery, Bow is free carried 15%, drilling will be started in January / Febuary completed sometime in the 1st half 2008. 

Bow is very early stages of the growth as you can see, but long term this has some great growth potentials with the support of Arrow Energy and the focus now shifting to CSG, Possible income in 2009 through JV with strike oil, Bow looks to be a good valued company in comparison with other CSG companies at current prices and only 100 million shares on issue.

March options expire around the time of Santos farmin drilling program so could be a good buy in the future but present prices .045 a little over priced in my opinion for the risk involved.

*Management* 
Ron Prefontaine - Managing Director 
He carried out development and exploration work in the Cooper-Eromanga Basin and other areas for Santos Ltd left in 1984. 

Executive Director for Arrow Energy NL.  At Arrow, was in charge of their early successful coal seam gas exploration program.  Prior to joining Bow Energy, he managed an exploration program in the Cooper-Eromanga Basin, which had a 50% successful oil well strike rate.

Nick Mather – Non-Executive Director 
Managing Director of D’Aguilar Gold Ltd, Executive Director of Arrow Energy NL from 2000 to 2004, Drove the acquisition and business development of Arrow’s large coal seam gas projects in South East Queensland. 

Stephen Bizzell – Non-Executive Director 
Executive Director of Arrow Energy NL and Renison Consolidated Mines NL. 

Keith Martens – Exploration Manager 
Explorationist with 28 years of oil finding experience most recently as exploration manager of Tap Oil, primarily focussing on the Carnarvon Basin. He also has extensive experience in the Cooper-Eromanga with Santos and other areas overseas. 



*Main Projects (Drilling schedule below)*

Most recent announcement Bow 15% free carried:
*Avery / Santos* ATP 752P farmin are as follows:
ATP 752P Wompi Block:
4 oil exploration wells
Minimum 200km² 3D Seismic

ATP 752P Barta Block:
3 oil exploration wells
Minimum 100km² 3D Seismic

Santos will take over as operator of ATP 752P with the initial two firm farmin wells (one in each block) currently planned to commence early in 2008 and has indicated that it would prefer two wells in each block (potential total of four initial wells prior to end of the first half of 2008) while the drill rigs are in the area. Drilling of the extra two wells will be conditional on a Santos internal technical review of the current Joint Venture’s recently acquired 2D, 3D and reprocessed seismic data in the permit.

*Don Juan Coal Seam Gas Project*
Bow’s planned Coal Seam Gas (CSG) exploration drilling program on its Don Juan CSG Project (Bow 45%) is due to commence drilling 4th week October. The initial CSG exploration program consists of two CSG wells plus a third contingent well.

579 PJ of inferred gas resource potential. These directors know there CSG being ex-Arrow directors this project can be compared to Arrows Tipton West Field 1P, 2P and 3P reserves of 25 PJ, 174 PJ and 2265 PJ respectively and Tipton is one of Australia biggest. The first pilot in Tipton was drilled 2005.

*RIVOLI GAS FIELD DEVELOPMENT UNDER REVIEW* 
Carnarvon Basin Permit EP325 
The Commonwealth of Australia, represented by the Department of Defence, has commissioned Strike Oil (Strike) to undertake a Front End Engineering Design (FEED) Study to investigate the feasibility of supplying gas from the Rivoli Gas Field, located 7 km southeast of the town of Exmouth, to fuel power generation for the Defence Communication Station located north of the town. If approved for development, Strike Oil will manage and operate the project and first gas sales would be anticipated some time in 2009. 

The project will provide around 8 PJ (petajoules) of gas over a period of 20 years.
Bow Energy: 11.1%

*Central Eromanga farm out package*
some good size targets hopefully will farm out soon with another large oil company maybe Santos again? see link below.

For the rest of the projects see page 5 of annual report. http://www.bowenergy.com.au/investors_centre/documents/AnnualReport2007FINAL.pdf


----------



## surfingman (23 October 2007)

For comparison sake: Metgasco. (coal seam gas)
Share outstanding 120,787,242
Current Market cap $97M 
The major project of a 30MW gas fired power project to supply the power needs of the town of Casino. Well advanced in developing power projects for the Northern Rivers region with our first project, the Richmond Valley Power Station, to commence construction this financial year in 2008. Aiming to deliver 18 PJ per annum.

So for a 540PJ project with a contract for 18PJ per annum sales, a 20% stake is worth $94Million in MEL terms, so BOW has a 45% interest in their CSG project with an inferred resource of 579PJ and I am pretty sure with a new focus to CSG their will be other projects in the future. (Just my opinion) *Bow is a longer term hold 2 -3 years minimum for me*


----------



## surfingman (23 October 2007)

Always worth a look at the top 20 also:

TOP 20 shareholders
1 Perpetual Corporate Trust Limited 13,300,000 12.34%
2 ANZ Nominees Limited 4,024,247 3.73%
3 Tranco Pty Ltd * 4,000,000 3.71%
4 Prepet Pty Ltd * 3,661,873 3.40%
*5 Arrow Energy NL 2,240,104 2.08%*
6 Mr Ronald Prefontaine & Mrs Annabel Frances Prefontaine 1,765,000 1.64%
7 Tenstar Trading Limited * 1,707,500 1.58%
8 Brownward Pty Ltd 1,520,000 1.41%
9 Tricom Nominees Pty Ltd 1,206,212 1.12%
10 Flotek Consultants Limited 1,173,178 1.09%
11 Mr Andrew Trott Hopkins & Mrs Adrienne Janet Hopkins 900,000 0.84%
12 TSN Pty Ltd 840,000 0.78%
13 Mr Guy Lance Jones & Mrs Ann Lyndal Bayly & Mrs Fiona Winten 754,546 0.70%
14 Constellation Energy Pty Ltd 750,000 0.70%
15 Mr Brian Lesleigh Williams & Mrs Valerie Ruby Dawn Williams 739,782 0.69%
16 Forty Traders Limited 730,303 0.68%
17 Andrew Fischer Pty Ltd 716,589 0.67%
18 Mr Donald Broadley Wright & Mrs Robyn Ruth Wright 700,000 0.65%
19 Angar Investments Pty Ltd 630,303 0.58%
20 Loncode Pty Ltd 600,000 0.56%
Top 20 41,959,637 38.94%
Total 107,747,770 100.00%

$0.20 listed options exercisable on or before 31 March 2008:
1 Tricom Nominees Pty Ltd 1,307,997 7.14%
*2 Arrow Energy NL 1,120,145 6.11%*
3 Mr David Campbell 927,827 5.06%
4 Richard Seville & Associates Pty Ltd 715,807 3.91%
5 Mr Brian Lesleigh Williams & Mrs Valerie Ruby Dawn Williams 500,000 2.73%
6 Mr Ronald Prefontaine & Mrs Annabel Frances Prefontaine 405,000 2.21%
7 Tenstar Trading Limited 400,000 2.18%
8 Mr Janakan Krishnarajah 250,000 1.36%
9 Sixth Erra Pty Ltd 250,000 1.36%
10 Mr James Bishop & Mrs Jennifer Bishop 205,621 1.12%
11 Tranco Pty Ltd 205,000 1.12%
12 ANZ Nominees Limited 203,618 1.11%
13 Blackwidow Securities Ltd 200,000 1.09%
14 Blueys Hotels Pty Ltd 200,000 1.09%
15 I D Engineering Pty Limited 200,000 1.09%
16 Flotek Consultants Limited 191,375 1.04%
17 Mundiwindi Properties Pty Ltd 170,000 0.93%
18 Mr Guy Lance Jones & Mrs Ann Lyndal Bayly & Mrs Fiona Winten 159,837 0.87%
19 Mr Andrew Phillips 158,755 0.87%
20 Bedford Banner Pty Ltd 148,468 0.81%
Top 20 7,919,450 43.23%
Total 18,321,064 100.00%


----------



## Barrw (23 October 2007)

is coal seam gas for power stations "clean coal"? just wondering heard the pollies going on about it on the radio


----------



## surfingman (23 October 2007)

Barrw said:


> is coal seam gas for power stations "clean coal"? just wondering heard the pollies going on about it on the radio




"Clean Coal"  description here Clean coal is the name attributed to coal chemically washed of minerals and impurities, sometimes gasified.

Yes "clean coal" also known as coal seam gas is primarily aimed at Power Stations or LNG sales contracts. In Bow's case South West QLD I think they will be aiming for a power station contract, with a close proximity to Sunshine Gas CSG field the infrastructure shouldn't be too much of a problem.

When the Kyoto protocol gets taken seriously by Australia the reform should be Gas fired power stations. Transformation from burning coal is already starting to happen with a number of gas production companies. ESG, AOE, MEL just to name a couple...


----------



## surfingman (23 October 2007)

*CSG Gas JV Bow Energy*
The Walloon Coal Measures, the primary target coal seams in the area, are interpreted to be present and gassy over all of the Don Juan CSG Joint Venture area and to depths between 250 to 600 metres.

Other info on the surrounding area's of Bow CSG project:

Origin's Gas Fired Power Generator Walloon

Taken from link above:
"Gas for the plant will be supplied from Origin's Spring Gully and Walloon coal seam gasfields, which will cost about $500 million to develop, including building the pipelines, Origin said. The power station is due to start construction in August and be commissioned in the fourth quarter of 2009, with full commercial operations scheduled in the first quarter of 2010."

The is plenty of other Infrastructure also take a look at Arrow Energy, they have a strong presence in this area also with there Tipton Field nearby.

Click here for Arrow Energy's June 30 2006 report page 5 in regards to Tipton Field below:

The total estimated cost of these Facilities is $50 million and the Facilities are planned to ultimately provide the capacity to process and deliver up to 17.8 PJ per annum of gas from the Tipton West coal seam gas field to the following customers:
• ERM / Babcock & Brown for their 450 MW gas fired Braemar Power Project (GSA);
• Ergon Energy; and
• *BP via the Roma to Brisbane Pipeline for transportation to BP’s Refinery at Bulwer Island, Pinkenba, Brisbane (MOU).*

So there is potential to tap into such lines to send Gas to BP in Pinkenba, very exciting indeed... Arrow has a MOU and Bow is an Arrow spin off....

Just a little more information to consider...


----------



## surfingman (25 October 2007)

*Contacted Bow to find some more information:*

1/The CSG drill should be on site next week there has been a number of delays for various reasons as the drill is being used by another party.

2/There is more potential CSG project's in the current portfolio also I am told which are currently being reviewed.

*Read my above posts to get an overview of this company* :iagree:


----------



## surfingman (1 November 2007)

*Bow Commences Drilling Operations at the Don Juan CSG Project*

The directors of Bow Energy Limited (Bow) are pleased to announce that the Don Juan CSG (Coal Seam Gas) Joint Venture (Bow 45% and operator) has commenced exploration drilling operations with Taringa South-1, the first well of a planned three well (2 firm plus 1 optional) CSG exploration drilling program. Proposed wells depths are between 250 to 450 metres.

The Joint Venture plans to case and suspend the wells as future pilot production holes in order to carry out flow and production testing. Assuming positive results of the initial pilot wells, a process of *reserve certification should commence early in 2008.*

*The nearest natural gas pipeline is situated just 8km east of the permit*
Bow’s Managing Director, Ron Prefontaine, commenting on the commencement of the first well of the Don Juan CSG Joint Venture stated:
“I am personally very optimistic about the Don Juan CSG Project which has the potential to place the company on the fast track towards substantial CSG reserves as early as next year.

The Don Juan CSG Project is located immediately west of Sunshine Gas Ltd’s Lacerta CSG Project. The Lacerta Project currently has certified methane gas reserves of 469 PJ (2P) and 1097 PJ (3P).

Bow interprets the primary CSG fairway continues west from Lacerta extending into the Don Juan Project area where it overlies about 900km² of the interpreted fairway.

Bow’s Phase 1 exploration/appraisal program consists of flow testing the three initial pilot wells, and assuming positive results, coring and additional pilot wells as required to achieve commercial reserve certification over a target area of 463km².

The planned timing for the commercialisation of the Don Juan CSG Project coincides with the projected increase in demand and resultant upward pressure on prices for natural gas in the Eastern seaboard.

Successful gas reserve certification and subsequent gas sales from this CSG project or any successes in Bow’s oil exploration drilling program due to commence early in 2008 in its Cooper-Eromanga and Bowen-Surat Basin project areas in Queensland have the potential to add substantial shareholder value over the next 12 months.”

Management were on the money last week, solid future infront of Bow in my opinion, any other thoughts out there?


----------



## surfingman (12 November 2007)

Fridays announcement
*Drilling Operations at the Don Juan CSG Project Continues*

The directors of Bow Energy Limited (Bow) are pleased to announce that Taringa South-1, the first well of a planned three well (2 firm plus 1 optional) Don Juan CSG (Coal Seam Gas) exploration drilling program north of Roma (Bow 45% and operator), is at 78 metres depth where surface casing has been successfully run. Current operations are rig repairs.

Following completion of the rig repairs, the plan is to air drill into the primary coal seam targets over the weekend. The Joint Venture plans to case and suspend the wells as future pilot production holes in order to carry out flow and production testing. Assuming positive results of the initial pilot wells, a
process of reserve certification should commence early in 2008.

Share price has been showing support around .175 - .18 still CSG drilling began, upon completion of the wells and the reassurance there is economic gas in the field should get this one moving out of its sideways trend.

Bow is also looking to advance with farm outs for the Central Eromanga prospect before the end of the year, which will add to its current drilling campaign in the January - June with Santos.


----------



## surfingman (12 November 2007)

*ASX Announcement
12 November 2007
First well of the Don Juan CSG Project flows gas at 370,000 cfd*

The directors of Bow Energy Limited (Bow) are pleased to announce that the first exploration well of the Don Juan CSG (Coal Seam Gas) Joint Venture (Bow 45% and operator), Taringa South-1, is at a depth of 188 metres. A test at 145 metres over the open hole section of the well flowed methane gas to surface at a stabilised rate of 370,000 cfd with 57 psi flowing pressure using a  ½” orifice. Post gas flow testing water rate was estimated at 407 barrels per
day.

The current operations are wireline logging and completion preparations.
Taringa South-1 is the first well of a planned three well (2 firm plus 1 optional) CSG exploration drilling program.

The Joint Venture plans to case and suspend the initial exploration wells as future pilot production holes in order to carry out flow and production testing. Assuming positive results of the initial pilot wells, a process of reserve certification should commence early in 2008.

The nearest natural gas pipeline is situated just 8 km east of the permit.
Bow’s Managing Director, Ron Prefontaine, commenting on the CSG exploration results stated: “This an excellent result for Bow’s first CSG exploration well and is a very positive first step for the Don Juan CSG Project which has the potential to place the company on the fast track towards substantial CSG reserves as early as next year.

The Don Juan CSG Project is located immediately west of Sunshine Gas Ltd’s Lacerta CSG Project. The Lacerta Project currently has certified methane gas reserves of 469 PJ (2P) to 1097 PJ (3P). Bow interprets the primary CSG fairway continues west from Lacerta extending into the Don Juan Project area where it overlies about 900 square kilometres of the interpreted fairway. 

Bow’s Phase 1 exploration/appraisal program consists of flow testing the three initial pilot wells, and assuming positive results, coring and additional pilot wells as required to achieve commercial reserve certification over a target area of 463 sq km.

The planned timing for the commercialisation of the Don Juan CSG Project coincides with the projected increase in demand and resultant upward pressure on prices or natural gas in the Eastern seaboard. Successful gas reserve certification and subsequent gas sales from this CSG project or any
successes in Bow’s oil exploration drilling program due to commence early in 2008 in its Cooper-Eromanga and Bowen-Surat Basin project areas in Queensland have the potential to add substantial shareholder value over the next 12 months.”


Well that was unexpected to be so soon about 5 mins after my above post it went PRE_NR, very positive announcement for BOW....


----------



## surfingman (12 November 2007)

Just hit blue skies .25  the best is yet to come with more CSG pilots and the continued dewatering of the wells in the coming weeks....


----------



## jtb (12 November 2007)

surfingman said:


> Just hit blue skies .25  the best is yet to come with more CSG pilots and the continued dewatering of the wells in the coming weeks....




Market certainly likes it too bro' - well done.
Dropped it off my watchlist a couple of weeks ago, had been watching the options for ages


----------



## gdzack (12 November 2007)

I wish I have bought it when it was 9c in August. Those who stick to it really deserve the gain.


----------



## rogue_investor (13 November 2007)

This does look to be another AOE story.  Hardly surprising given the company's roots and Executive committee.  The only shares I hold were from the AOE spin off some time back.  I wish I had've watched Surfers on going research now... very well spotted!!!  I don't think it's over for this one looking at the project timeline you've posted earlier.


----------



## surfingman (13 November 2007)

rogue_investor said:


> I don't think it's over for this one looking at the project timeline you've posted earlier.




The heads are long term for me, might try a few trades with oppies.

The CSG well #2 should be reported in around 11 days or less I would imagine, thats how long it took well 1 (the drilling rig also needed repairs for well #1).

A retrace today but its expected with a move like yesterdays, plenty to look forward to this year and early 08... With 20c ex options expiring in March there is a lot going on around this time which should get them over line and $3mil capital for BOW...


----------



## bassmanpete (13 November 2007)

> I wish I have bought it when it was 9c in August.




I'm just a small time investor rather than a trader but I like to follow the forum to get information & ideas! I tried to get 10,000 of these at 9 cents but only managed to get 4,303 - IOW not many people wanted to sell.

I was also toying with the idea of buying 100,000 options when they were only 2 cents - unfortunately I did nothing. Could have made a nice profit selling that many yesterday


----------



## bassmanpete (13 November 2007)

Whoops! I see now that I should have used the Wrap function at the top of the comment box. The blockquotes I used work everywhere else I post comments


----------



## surfingman (13 November 2007)

bassmanpete said:


> I'm just a small time investor rather than a trader but I like to follow the forum to get information & ideas! I tried to get 10,000 of these at 9 cents but only managed to get 4,303 - IOW not many people wanted to sell.
> 
> I was also toying with the idea of buying 100,000 options when they were only 2 cents - unfortunately I did nothing. Could have made a nice profit selling that many yesterday




I watched 2.5 cent options roll past and then 4.7cents and brought at 5 cents. I am more than happy with the price I have brought into the options and heads (.16), Brought the options originally to exercise in March... 

I see a little BOW getting ready to fire in the next 8 months, we are just entering the bottom of the growth curve in my opinion with all the events coming up... Check some of the size of the oil prospects for the farm outs which they are aiming to gain or already have for free carry. 

Central Eromanga in particular a 84mil barrel target and the management seems very hopeful this will be farmed out by the year with a number of interested parties looking at present...

But I could be wrong Do Your Own Research Also to be sure....


----------



## Barrw (13 November 2007)

good work to the surfingman saw your post on bow a few weeks ago and had a look into them, liked what i saw.
i've also been a long term holder of arrow so seeing the likeness i decided to invest in bow too
so thanks for the heads up!!!
lets hope we see more of the same action to come


----------



## surfingman (14 November 2007)

Announcement today:
Taringa South-1, has been completed for production testing with pumping equipment to be installed later this week.

A test over the open hole section of the well flowed methane gas to surface at a stabilised rate of 370,000 cfd with 57 psi flowing pressure using a ½” orifice. Post gas flow testing water rate was estimated at 407 barrels per day. Wireline logs indicated the well intersected a total of 17 metres of coal with 11 metres of coal interpreted within the open hole section below the surface casing at 78 metres to total depth of 188 metres.

The drill crew is scheduled to take a break and will return late next week to commence the second CSG exploration well, Orallo North-1, located 19km south of Taringa South-1, which has a prognosed total depth of 420 metres.

Maybe a little longer than 11 days to next results considering the next depth is 420 metres and crew are having 2 weeks rest, but I like the look of the pictures below and the Market is showing some good support in comparison to previous weeks, record volume set this week so far breaking 8 million and a new high set for share price...


----------



## surfingman (19 November 2007)

Still got momentum from the positive CSG results @ Walloon, finished in 0.33 today with some solid volume. 

Will be great to see what the next CSG results bring all smiles at the moment.


----------



## jollyfrog (21 November 2007)

Is anyone following BOW? Reading on that "other site" its sneaking up ........ slowly, maybee something in the pipline?
 Whats the gos? Apart from the 370,000 cubic foot a day gas discovery that was mentioned the other day.


----------



## surfingman (21 November 2007)

jollyfrog said:


> Is anyone following BOW?, maybee something in the pipline?



Yeah im a keen follower, It's probably gas in the pipeline, haha jokes.... Really it could be a few things (check my earlier posts) but because VPE is also moving, i am thinking its the Walloon CSG field that is having pilots drilled aimed for possible production as early as next year, field is very close to infrastructure so should be fairly low CAPEX to get income flowing.



jollyfrog said:


> Whats the gos? Apart from the 370,000 cubic foot a day gas discovery that was mentioned the other day.



There will be free carried drills with Santos early next year, another farmout looking to be finalised by the end of the year for Central Eromanga area and other CSG projects are being reviewed...

CSG and the close link to Arrow is helping the upward direction I believe...


----------



## rogue_investor (24 November 2007)

Missed round 1 on this one but I'm in again at .35 and then .30 today.  Have bought and sold AOE in a similar way over the last 4 years starting at .38c and look where they are now.  Drilling started on the second site today with expected promising results before Christmas.  A recent resource estimate also puts them about $6 on current shares on issue.  CSG looks to be a winner.  Also buying SXP trading lower on small volumes.


----------



## surfingman (26 November 2007)

Just got back from a holiday today from Tasmania, what a top spot...

The resource estimate is great news, will be interesting to see how many drills are successful, I brought mainly for the solid CSG project which has low risk, with the view of the other oil drills a large bonus for us with higher levels of risk.

rogue_investor good to see another person onto BOW...


----------



## prawn_86 (26 November 2007)

rogue_investor said:


> Missed round 1 on this one but I'm in again at .35 and then .30 today.  Have bought and sold AOE in a similar way over the last 4 years starting at .38c and look where they are now.  Drilling started on the second site today with expected promising results before Christmas.  A recent resource estimate also puts them about $6 on current shares on issue.  CSG looks to be a winner.  Also buying SXP trading lower on small volumes.




RI,

Can you please say what resource estimate it was which values them at that price?

thanks


----------



## surfingman (26 November 2007)

prawn_86 said:


> RI,
> 
> Can you please say what resource estimate it was which values them at that price?
> 
> thanks




Prawn I posted it above, its from Click Here second or third last slide I think, its based upon successful drills.


----------



## bassmanpete (29 November 2007)

> A recent resource estimate also puts them about $6 on current shares on issue.




I'll be VERY happy if it only gets to half that price, delirious if it goes all the way! Any thoughts on what price Arrow's likely to get to when Asia starts producing?


----------



## surfingman (29 November 2007)

An excellent presentation on BOW well worth a watch....

http://www.investortv.com/company/BOW_27-11-2007-1452.html


----------



## rogue_investor (2 December 2007)

Surfer, really glad you pointed them out.  I've had the free shares and options from AOE sitting there for some time but have not followed them.  That is a great presentation from a management team who know what they are doing.

Question on the current Well:

Orallo North‐1 is located approximately 19 kilometres south west of Taringa South‐1, which flowed gas at 370,000 cfd, and 25 kilometres west of Sunshine Gas Lacerta CSG gas field. With a prognosed total depth of 420 metres, the well has been designed to determine coal thickness, estimate gas contents and assess dewatering capability of the coals in the Orallo North area. The well is not expected to flow free gas.

If it is not expected to flow gas what is the purpose?  The previous well wasn't expected to flow as it did so I wonder if we'll see an unexpected positive outcome again?


----------



## surfingman (3 December 2007)

rogue_investor said:


> Surfer, really glad you pointed them out.  I've had the free shares and options from AOE sitting there for some time but have not followed them.  That is a great presentation from a management team who know what they are doing.
> 
> Question on the current Well:
> 
> ...




Hey Rogue,

Glad you are following them also, Ive been very impressed with management to say the least, they do a fantastic job keeping the market informed.

In answer to your question:*
If it is not expected to flow gas what is the purpose?*
Coal seam gas (CSG) is usually methane in composition and is typically attached to the coal along its natural fractures and cleats. This gas is released when pressure on the coal seam is reduced, usually after water is removed from the seam.

Information taken from Click Here


----------



## surfingman (5 December 2007)

Todays announcement is encouraging: :

*Don Juan CSG Joint Venture engages Reserves Certifiers*
The directors of Bow Energy Limited (Bow) are pleased to advise that the Don Juan CSG (Coal Seam Gas) Joint Venture (Bow 45% and operator) has engaged MHA Petroleum Consultants in Denver (MHA) as advisers and reserves certifiers.

The Joint venture will work closely with MHA to determine the optimum and most cost effective testing, data collection and evaluation program for the Don Juan CSG Joint venture to be carried out in 2008 with the goal of obtaining maximum commercial gas reserves certification by the end of 2008.

No messing around with certification on Don Juan, coming together nicely....


----------



## surfingman (6 December 2007)

Good news for BOW approx 1800 barrels of water a day from from Orallo North 1, hence there is plenty of gas pressure under that 26.5 metres of coal


----------



## iamtrueblue (7 December 2007)

Been following this share for a bit now. Watching carefully. Nice posting surfingman. Can't understand why the share has been gradually falling since Nov 20 given the positive announcements. Any care to put some opinions forward on this and possibly where it will retrace to.


----------



## surfingman (10 December 2007)

Share Purchase Plan announced today:

Up to $8mil @ .25 each
$5million for sophisticated investors

2 directors are wanting to subscribe for $1mil between them which is very positive in my opinion.

Although this is diluting I feel its a positive step with large support by management, will be holding through to at least gas certification (dec 08) but wont be going for SPP as I feel the remaining $3mil for shareholders will be heavily oversubscribed but only time will tell...

Cash will be used for gas certification and single well oil play in January / February on Don Juan area.


----------



## rogue_investor (11 December 2007)

surfingman said:


> Although this is diluting I feel its a positive step with large support by management, will be holding through to at least gas certification (dec 08) but wont be going for SPP as I feel the remaining $3mil for shareholders will be heavily oversubscribed but only time will tell...




I'm by no means sophisticated but I hope they give me the full 5K subscription 

I see this as a good move as well.  Slightly peaved it is likely to bring down the share price further in the short term but it looks to be a good year for BOW in 2008 so will take the short term hit for the longer term gain.


----------



## surfingman (12 December 2007)

rogue_investor said:


> I'm by no means sophisticated but I hope they give me the full 5K subscription
> 
> I see this as a good move as well.  Slightly peaved it is likely to bring down the share price further in the short term but it looks to be a good year for BOW in 2008 so will take the short term hit for the longer term gain.




How are you going to apply? I am guessing they will put a form online sometime soon, Do you think it may be possible to go to their office 8:30am on the 17th and be the "first come, first served"?

As I have Monday off and I'm strongly considering the plan now after todays performance, but will be expecting a drop in share price tomorrow...


----------



## rogue_investor (13 December 2007)

The market have reacted well to the capital raising.  Again a good management team not being too greedy making the firm very marketable.

I've not received anything thing in the post but would hope to do so in the next day or two.  If the sp holds at this level then subsribing obviously makes sense.


----------



## surfingman (13 December 2007)

rogue_investor said:


> The market have reacted well to the capital raising.  Again a good management team not being too greedy making the firm very marketable.
> 
> I've not received anything thing in the post but would hope to do so in the next day or two.  If the sp holds at this level then subscribing obviously makes sense.




I just gave BOW a call about SPP and the forms will be mailed out tomorrow, so we should have them by Monday or Tuesday. The Share Price is still looking good with only an average volume changing hands.

I really like the relatively small amount of shares on issue even after the placement, plus the options will expire in march giving around another 3mil to keep the bow's projects progressing.


----------



## rogue_investor (13 December 2007)

surfingman said:


> I just gave BOW a call about SPP and the forms will be mailed out tomorrow, so we should have them by Monday or Tuesday.




Thanks for the info Surfer.  Will get this one away as early as possible as they are bound to be oversubscribed with such a small amount on offer.  It is good to see they aren't diluting the price too heavily.


----------



## surfingman (17 December 2007)

I am now completely out of BOW and BOWO as of Friday, looking for another entry point once the market settles down and this has to be before mid Jan for upcoming drilling. 

Held up pretty well today considering the market overall.

SPP arrived today...


----------



## rogue_investor (17 December 2007)

Disappointed in you Surfingman although not a bad trading move as you're still in for the SPP.  I'm down on the stock at the moment but I'm not bothered trading this one as I think it will do well next year.  I bought AOE some time back at .28c and recently sold a large bundle at $3.  I'm putting this one in the same ball park and intend to cash in along the way.


----------



## Icharus (20 December 2007)

Roma district has been receiving some good rains in the last week this will probably delay the spudding of carnavon-1 especially this close to Christmas. Hopefully this means that they will start earlier in the new year.

Will be interesting to see what level of coals and water flows they get from carnavon-1. I was like you rogue trader and have bought and kept until recently QGC and AOE shares. Bought QGC on their float and accumulated them over a period of 7 years. I even bought SHG at 40 cents but didn't stick with it because they will not show any data about coal thicknesses, desorption, water rates ect. This well will give us some idea about what the Lacerta field is also finding.

BOW is still under the radar for a lot of brokers. It doesn't rate a mention in Wilson HTM's CBM explorer/producers investor book.

cheers Icharus


----------



## surfingman (20 December 2007)

rogue_investor said:


> Disappointed in you Surfingman although not a bad trading move as you're still in for the SPP.  I'm down on the stock at the moment but I'm not bothered trading this one as I think it will do well next year.  I bought AOE some time back at .28c and recently sold a large bundle at $3.  I'm putting this one in the same ball park and intend to cash in along the way.




I only made the decision because I wanted to take place in SPP and just finished uni so no funds to do this without a sale of shares, in hindsight it's the smartest move I could of done, brought .16 sold .32 - .325 and oppies brought .05 sold .16  

I am definitely in Bow for long term, but will try to do some trades along the way, going for a second interview with a large financial firm in January hope I get the job so I can research what they think of Bow


----------



## surfingman (5 January 2008)

With QLD getting hammered with bad weather the drilling campaign will almost definitely be delayed for at least a week or two. Will be interesting to see how BOW holds after the US markets poor performance Friday night.

Information from Weather Zone


----------



## rogue_investor (15 January 2008)

Nice announcement again today that Carnarvon flowed gas.  There are still 3 sites to drill this quarter so let's hope results are as expected.  It's going to be hard to get the market excited at the moment but BOW looks a good bet.

Capital raising was oversubscribed but it looks like shareholders will get their full subscription.  25c pretty cheap on today's price but we'll probably see the usual sellers when they hit the market on Wed.


----------



## Go Nuke (25 February 2008)

Hi guys.
I dont hold BOW but keep it on my watchlist.
I was looking at the chart today and I believe it could be building for a possible breakout soon?

What do u guys think.
Ive based this on the MACD rising towards positive, as well as what looks like an asending triangle.
The 7 day MA has also just crossed the 21 day MA.

I also notice on Commsec today that there are-

32 buyers for 1Mil + shares    vs
25 sellers for 531K of shares.

Of course if bad news comes out of the U.S this week, then all of this will probably mean nothing


----------



## rogue_investor (26 February 2008)

Go Nuke, I reckon you might be on to something.  I'm not a big watcher of the technicals but the uncharacteristic 'Weekly Report' sent out by the company last week is reminding the market what they have in the ground.

ATP 593P DON JUAN SHALLOW OIL JOINT VENTURE has potential of 5 MMBLS.  Expect news on this in the coming days.


----------



## rogue_investor (28 March 2008)

Things still very quiet on BOW.  20c options expiring on March 31 which might be keeping the price down.
The Surat Basin Oil wells work set to begin again April 8 - 10 which could bring very good news if they go into production.


----------



## bassmanpete (14 April 2008)

Looks like most of the 20c options weren't taken up by the directors (apart from Ron Prefontaine) which doesn't bode well. Unless they were expecting the SP to drop below 20c (currently it's 18.5c) and to buy in then.


----------



## rogue_investor (15 May 2008)

nice recent gains for BOW.  Not much of a reaction to this very positive news though.

Victoria Petroleum NL announced the first well drilled under the ATP 752P farmin agreement with Santos Ltd and Avery Resources (Australia) Pty Ltd has been completed as an oil producer from the Murta Formation with 5.5 inch production casing run, set and cemented to a depth of 2,401 metres. Santos is the operator for the ATP 752P farm-in drilling and seismic program.Following good oil shows in a well developed Murta sand over the interval 1,623 -1,631 metres, wire line logs have confirmed a net pay interval of 6 metres over the gross 8 metre interval from 1,622 – 1,630 metres.

It is anticipated that the well will be brought into production in early third quarter 2008 with oil being transported through existing infrastructure operated by Santos.

The Cuisinier 1 oil discovery is 6.2 kilometres west of the Santos operated Cook Oil Field.As per the ASX release of 17 October 2007, the ATP 752P farmin earning program consists of up to 7 oil exploration wells and a minimum of 300 square kilometres of 3D seismic data to be carried out in the Wompi and Barta blocks which make up ATP 752P.

Vicpet will be fully carried for the 7 wells and all new seismic data acquired under the staged farm-in arrangements and retain 15pct working interest on completion of the farm-in.

The next well to be drilled in the Santos/Avery farmin program in the Barta Block, Hudson 1, is planned to commence drilling in June 2008. Hudson1, 20 kilometres to the south west of Cuisinier 1, will test a seismically defined prospect with the potential to contain a recoverable oil resource in the most likely range of 1.2 million barrels up to a P10 of 10 million barrels.

Santos/Avery Resources acquiring 85%, Vicpet to retain 15%, Bow Energy, Vicpet fully carried for the seven wells.


----------



## gdzack (2 June 2008)

Is there any news with BOW recently? It soared more than 65% in one week with only an announced presentation?


----------



## rogue_investor (2 June 2008)

gdzack said:


> Is there any news with BOW recently? It soared more than 65% in one week with only an announced presentation?




All CSG plays are firing on the back of deals with Santos, Arrow and nearly one with Origin.  They don't need any news but a new CSG well right now would be lovely to send it right into orbit.

Also have a look at ESG.


----------



## bassmanpete (30 July 2008)

Bow's not yet given up the fight for Roma Petroleum and have upped their offer:

http://www.bowenergy.com.au/investo...nouncement-Biddersstatementandattachments.pdf


----------



## FNQTrader (23 September 2008)

Some good news for BOW yesterday with the announcement of it securing 3 new CSG fields. Hopefully will see some increase in price as a result, even if only gradual, though sp rose yesterday along with the market.


----------



## Glen48 (26 September 2008)

*BOW*

Any thought or infor. on BOW looks to me like it is rising????
Feed back  thoughts.... please or direction??????


----------



## oldblue (27 September 2008)

There's still a fair bit of corporate action/consolidation to come in the CSM business IMO and BOW has some of the choice bits of the Queensland blocks. Recently awarded some attractive new prospects.
Seems to be a well run company with highly regarded management.

I'm holding a few.DYOR.


----------



## bassmanpete (6 October 2008)

Some of the directors have been adding to their holdings in the last few days. Looks like they're confident of an improvement anyway.


----------



## FNQTrader (8 October 2008)

Managing Director got a few more today - looks to be good confidence there amongst management. Hopefully will be positive reflection in the sp soon - once all the US banking jitters start to calm down. DYOR.


----------



## oztrades (11 October 2008)

Any other thoughts on the RPM/QGC/BOW takeover that fell through? Will it make QGC a better prospect than BOW and is that short or long term ramifications for BOW?


----------



## Shrewd Crude (11 October 2008)

> oztrades-
> Any other thoughts on the RPM/QGC/BOW takeover that fell through? Will it make QGC a better prospect than BOW and is that short or long term ramifications for BOW?



hey oztrades...
On Friday VPE went into a trading halt after Sentient bought ODN's strategic holding in VPE... Im guessing that QGC is on the acquisition path after moving on RPM and SHG... RPM had 1 TCF of gas worth $3-4 per share...
I had a pretty good ride on that one from near the lows...
Its a real pity because these sorts of stocks have excellent acerage (see BOW recent Announcement- its a pearler) and the big boys are taking these stocks out too cheap...
I would not imagine that QGC would be successful with a BOW takeover...
BOW have Ron Prefontaine and he is honestly Top management...
TDO have Peter Willcox who is also very savvy but has not had good drilling success...(also top management)...
I highly doubt BOW would fold over like RPM did...
BOW management have been buying lately which strengthens their chance of not being taken over... and BOW have the Arrow connection...
Don Juan for BOW is worth 60c to 80c down the line...
as for QGC vs BOW...

QGC is a great company, dont get me wrong about that.... but it doesnot have the sort of leverage that RPM did have... or BOW has...or VPE has...
or any of the other top CSG stocks..
these are multi multi bagger stocks in the making which have cooled big time due to the markets and will heat up again as the big boys are out to acquire these sorts of companies with great assets at give away prices...
Im also hearing and have been doing abit of study on this UCG...
My mate said UCG is 8 times more efficient that CSG...
CNX could be really really big... these stocks could grow exponential, or this UCG could fizz, bit of risk... greenies dont really like it...
CSG is more recognised... so perhaps keep it simple for awhile...
... BOW is a very very good stock...
it would not get taken out like the others are in the process of being...
watch VPE next week to see what's happening over there with the trading halt, that might give you some direction on QGC's movements...
I hope that helps...

.^sc


----------



## bassmanpete (18 December 2008)

Anyone any idea what's happening with BOW? It's been slowly declining for weeks and today it's jumped 6 cents with no announcements. Do you think somebody knows something we don't?


----------



## FNQTrader (19 December 2008)

Only thing of note i could see was that two directors bought 5 million shares and options between them. (off market buy) guess they wouldn't be buying up if they thought there was doubt over the company's future.


----------



## Mad Mel (13 February 2009)

In trading halt now...

I'm a complete noob, but have been playing with CSG stocks for the last month or so.   The wrong ones, apparently...

On further reading, it's for a proposed capital raising.


----------



## FNQTrader (17 February 2009)

rights issue - nice - this is how i got in on QGC  - if only this goes as well long term......  - I might have to get a few more


----------



## Colonel Klink (19 February 2009)

Could anyone enlighten a novice why this issue is at 27c. It seems very low in relation to their trading price.
With all the heat coming off the PES stoush... every man and his dog punching out company announcements talking up the sector, it is suprising (to me) that it is not higher.

I guess I'm wondering if it is not just going to deflate post takeover battle dust settling.

I'd appreciate your more nuanced views on this.

I hold AOE, so am interested in this spinoff .

Cheers klink


----------



## subi1 (19 February 2009)

Colonel Klink said:


> Could anyone enlighten a novice why this issue is at 27c. It seems very low in relation to their trading price.
> With all the heat coming off the PES stoush... every man and his dog punching out company announcements talking up the sector, it is suprising (to me) that it is not higher.
> 
> I guess I'm wondering if it is not just going to deflate post takeover battle dust settling.
> ...




The price was only about 31c a week before the trading halt and was actually halted at 37.5c so it wasn't such a great discount.

In my opinion it just the fact that the price has gone up due to the takeover action which makes the offer cheap.


----------



## Colonel Klink (20 February 2009)

Thanks for that, Subi1. Apparently the issue has been well oversubscribed. Be interesting to see if the sp deflates post AOE/ShELL - BG stoush over PES.
Cheers Klink


----------



## Shrewd Crude (4 March 2009)

reserves are out on Don Juan...
3P 192 PJ...
BOW has been acquiring great CSG acerage in the last year...
who's next?

.^sc


----------



## Dukey (4 March 2009)

Shrewd Crude said:


> BOW management have been buying lately which strengthens their chance of not being taken over... *and BOW have the Arrow connection...*
> Don Juan for BOW is worth 60c to 80c down the line...
> as for QGC vs BOW...
> 
> .^sc




Hey shrewd - whats the BOW - AOE connection you mentioned a while back?... i must have missed that in my travels through csg reports and announcements!


----------



## oldblue (5 March 2009)

Bow was originally spun out of Arrow, at that time to concentrate on AOE's Oil prospects!
Ron P was a director of AOE for a time and the companies have a common director, Stephen Bizzell.
AOE still have a shareholding in BOW, 2.2% at last balance date.


----------



## Dukey (5 March 2009)

oldblue said:


> Bow was originally spun out of Arrow, at that time to concentrate on AOE's Oil prospects!
> Ron P was a director of AOE for a time and the companies have a common director, Stephen Bizzell.
> AOE still have a shareholding in BOW, 2.2% at last balance date.



Thx - didn't know that.

(revolution number 9, number 9,number 9,number 9,number 9, number 9,number 9,number 9,number 9, number 9,number 9,number 9,number 9, number 9,number 9,number 9,)


----------



## grace (5 March 2009)

Sorry, but those dimwits at Arrow have spun out some good holdings (PES/BOW) in the past.  I would be quite sad if I was just an Arrow shareholder.  I know they got priority entitlement on the Pure float...but what if they didn't take it up?


----------



## Dukey (5 March 2009)

Ahem - don't let Ana hear you say AOE and 'dimwits' in the same sentence!! 
Very very silly of them not to have eaten up PES before they attracted interest from the big boys.  But the PES folk havn't been exactly loyal - with that strategic upgrade last month!!

Whats your take on BOW grace?


----------



## grace (6 March 2009)

Dukey said:


> Ahem - don't let Ana hear you say AOE and 'dimwits' in the same sentence!!
> Very very silly of them not to have eaten up PES before they attracted interest from the big boys.  But the PES folk havn't been exactly loyal - with that strategic upgrade last month!!
> 
> Whats your take on BOW grace?




Haven't been following it like gospel.  When I first went into csg, I did have a look at BOW and decided there were better ones around.  Now that the better ones have gone, I'll take another look.


----------



## bassmanpete (6 March 2009)

> Very very silly of them not to have eaten up PES before they attracted interest from the big boys.




I tend to agree. When Bow went up against Queensland Gas for Roma Petroleum I had a feeling it might be a diversionary tactic so that Arrow could sneak in and grab some other company while no one was looking. Obviously this wasn't the case and, also obviously, the boards of Arrow & Bow aren't as sneaky as I am


----------



## Dukey (9 March 2009)

Mmmmmmm - all those 'other' csg-ers are jumping lately - with BOW through the roof the last few days.
Wish I'd looked closer a few weeks back, but it's never too late.
Really like the look of the tenement portfolio now - and csg targets.
... there's life in the CSG sector yet folks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhyslivs (16 March 2009)

Does anyone have a technical perspective on this stock in its current position?

Will we see consolidation around the 70cent mark in anticipation of a further break upwards?

Volume has dropped off significantly.


----------



## oldblue (16 March 2009)

Probably did the wrong thing but I sold most of my BOW last week at 74/74.5. Have kept a few and will take up the issue ( of course!). Still a long way to go on this but judged that the whole CSM scene may be getting a bit frothy and that it was time to take a bit of money off the table.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 March 2009)

Another stock thats doing amazingly well given the current mkt conditions, wouldn't surprise me if there's more consolidation in the whole CSG/CBM space given how hard the majors have been going

Something seems to be up with BOW though time will tell

Not holding any by the way just making observations


----------



## Shrewd Crude (18 March 2009)

All the traders have been caught out selling in the 70's...
The path to the future price is uncertain but that future price is not....
there are big returns to be made, but who really knows if it will go down before it goes up...
it would make sense that a sell off is due...
I would like to give my price prediction but im not sure thats allowed...

.^sc


----------



## FNQTrader (27 March 2009)

definitely not going down at the moment - though keep expecting it to drop off at some point - very few sellers around though it seems. am happy for it to keep right on going - though am holding long term anyway


----------



## bassmanpete (16 April 2009)

Announcement here regarding reserves certification. Price currently at $1.38 having hit a high of $1.45.

BOW has been my largest holding in terms of number of shares for some time and is now the largest in value.


----------



## big sal (21 April 2009)

BOW up over 13% today to finish at $1.40, no doubt helped along by this morning’s announcement (excerpt below):

“Bow Significantly Increases Gas Reserve Targets
The Directors of Bow Energy Limited (Bow) are pleased to announce a substantial increase in Bow’s Coal Seam Gas (CSG) reserve targets with 1,900PJ of 3P and 450PJ of 2P certified reserves targeted by the end of 2010.”


----------



## kingbrown (21 April 2009)

Yes it was good news for BOW holders 

Whilst ive been fluffing about with aoe,esg,bul, etc 

This csm stock has gone off like a frog in a sock 

todays action  
Open: 1.23 
High: 1.40 
Low: 1.18 
Volume: 2,762,102 
Previous Close: 1.24 
52 Week High: 1.45 
52 Week Low: 0.16 
P/E Ratio: 0.00 
Dividend: 0.00 
Yield: 0.00% 
EPS: -0.00 
Market Cap: 251,367,008 
Shares Out: 179,547,863 
Ex. Date: n/a 




Any strong pointers out there that point to BOW being subject to a takeover PES style ?

Any comments ??

Do not hold bow 
K.B


----------



## joeyjoejoe (21 April 2009)

i sold my ESG's @ 0.72 before they went to 0.82 (back down now)

and put that capital into bow. my original purchase was @ 0.90. still missed the boat but on average im almost at a 50% profit.


----------



## Nero64 (21 April 2009)

> BOW up over 13% today to finish at $1.40, no doubt helped along by this morning’s announcement (excerpt below):





I used to hold it at .38c. Stopped out in the early 50. Ahh well. I remember Regina Menai writing about it in the Sunday Investor section of the paper. That's why I bought in.


----------



## oldblue (22 April 2009)

Any strong pointers out there that point to BOW being subject to a takeover PES style ?

Any comments ??

Do not hold bow 
K.B 

QUOTE.

The market obviously expects a bid at some stage.
The strongest pointer is the meteoric rise in the SP but there are also the strong links between AOE and BOW, the latter originally being a spin-off from the former, the common directorship ( I think that's still there?) and the proximity of BOW's acreage to AOE's.
That's more than enough to get the wheels spinning!


----------



## FNQTrader (22 April 2009)

For me there are similarities between this one and QGC - if only because they have good management, with good tenements close to distribution points.

can't recall where i initially came across BOW - was plenty of similar ones around at the time - but the strong management, the offshoot from AOE and the tenements being in an area i knew (close to QGC tenements) i think saw me take the initital punt.

Got in at .25 here - same as i did in QGC - got out too early from QGC at 2.55-3.00 - not intending to fire off too soon on this one......... still holding for the long term.


----------



## philly (25 May 2009)

I don't hold BOW but do have VPE which has 45% in Don Juan field with BOW.
FYI this appeared in the Australian but as always DYOR 

WHAT THE BROKERS SAY: Sarah-Jane Tasker | May 25, 2009 
Article from:  The Australian 
Bow Energy (BOW) Wilson HTM Buy recommendation 12-month price target of $1.75 Last traded at 98cBow


THE coal seam gas story continues to surprise on the upside, with the sector full-steam ahead, providing plenty of new opportunity for juniors such as Bow Energy.

Bow is an emerging Australian coal seam gas and conventional oil and gas company, with projects located in Queensland, NSW and Western Australia. The bulk of the company's value proposition is based on coal seam gas (CSG). Bow's three main projects are located next to existing CSG projects with certified reserves, increasing confidence that Bow's target of 1875 PJ of net 3P reserves by the end of 2010 will be achieved. 

"We believe Bow's CSG assets are of good quality, due to their scale, proximity to known CSG fairways and producing CSG fields, proximity to infrastructure and gas demand, and the initial well results in Bow's and adjacent tenements, which indicate coals expected to be conducive to CSG development," Wilson said in its note initiative coverage on the stock.


----------



## JAKSPARA (10 June 2009)

BOW has taken a hammering of late?? any ideas why?? still think this company has huge potential.


----------



## oldblue (10 June 2009)

JAKSPARA said:


> BOW has taken a hammering of late?? any ideas why?? still think this company has huge potential.




Junior O&G companies are subject to a lot of volatility in their S/Ps, especially ones which have run as hard and fast as BOW has lately.

Could be as simple as that.


----------



## UPKA (10 June 2009)

classic hammer head formation - intra day low jumping to close with a high, plus the raising volume!! technically it should be moving north over the next week or so...


----------



## JAKSPARA (10 June 2009)

I'm really new to this but after alot of scanning the internet and research on bow and looking at how the likes of arrow energy etc. had recently performed I decided to buy some shares. I missed the big run they have had and have subsequently lost money (on paper). But I will continue to hold for the long term as I still strongly believe they have big potential.


----------



## Dukey (11 June 2009)

MMmmm - Have been watching BOW with a view to entry for a while now. They seem to have a pretty solid portfolio and management, but difficult to say where the sp will bottom out after the big rise of the last few months.
 Recent news seems OK. I think I'll be watching for the chart to turn north and jump in soon after. Yesterday may have been it... but need more time to tell for my liking. 
Should be a winner long term none-the-less.
- Dukey


----------



## Dukey (24 July 2009)

Dukey said:


> MMmmm - Have been watching BOW with a view to entry for a while now. They seem to have a pretty solid portfolio and management, but difficult to say where the sp will bottom out after the big rise of the last few months.
> Recent news seems OK. I think I'll be watching for the chart to turn north and jump in soon after. Yesterday may have been it... but need more time to tell for my liking.
> Should be a winner long term none-the-less.
> - Dukey




Gawd !!!
So quiet here considering BOW's recent rise and good news.

Bought a few the other week but had to put a rushed order in before traveling and only part was filled at - just a few thou 82c ... but still - better than nothing.
The recent results from blackwater have been very encouraging methinks...with plans for pilot production wells meaning they have great confidence in what they have found thus far.

BOW is on the way......with some pretty impressive targets : 1,900PJ of 3P and 450PJ of 2P certified reserves targeted by the end of 2010.
Not there yet - but on the way and looking good.

BOW websites seems to be down at the moment but these links provide some background

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00971187

http://www.theajmonline.com.au/mini...ories/company-briefing-bow-energy-ltd-asx-bpo

...good luck all..D... 

[ hopefully you're still with us jakspara?]


----------



## JAKSPARA (24 July 2009)

Hi Dukey

Yes still very much here. infact after the latest retrace i picked up more and now BOW is my biggest holding (although MEO starting to catch up . Love this one.


----------



## grace (25 August 2009)

Hello Dukey, well just why have I been avoiding this one.  I'll be on board soon.....
Reserves picking up and drilling results look sound.  Targets nice.  This one left me at the train station I'm afraid.


----------



## Dukey (25 August 2009)

grace said:


> Hello Dukey, well just why have I been avoiding this one.  I'll be on board soon.....
> Reserves picking up and drilling results look sound.  Targets nice.  This one left me at the train station I'm afraid.




Grace and Jaks -   ...  Yup ... Yup. I've bought a few more in the last week or so. and will look for any retrace to buy again.  I think BOW are looking very solid, good locations and management. And currently valued at <0.5 $M per 3P Petajoule (or that was the case last time I checked anyway) - which seems pretty cheap by comparison -esp. with more upgrades forcast.

Looking closely at WCl, ICN and COI for my next up and comer.

BUL has been a long wait but there may be a light at the end of the tunnel with the current drilling program.

- who are your current faves folks??

-D


----------



## Mad Mel (25 August 2009)

I held BOW for a couple of months, but sold last week at 40% over my purchase price (good enough for the time frame).  I have faith in Bow's tenements and management, and when it got below $0.90, I couldn't pass it by.

But...  I needed the cash for INP, which is my new fave (since Dukey asked).   Their drill program (well, actually AGL's) is starting shortly, and the previous conventional wells in the area showed some good promise for CSG.   Another one I'm keen on at the moment is MEL, who looks seriously undervalued.... always the story with them, but particularly at the current SP.  I don't hold them at the moment, but bargain shopping is always tempting.

Hope to be back in BOW on a future retrace...  so many companies with promise, I'm trying to get my timing down so I'm in the right ones at the right times.


----------



## grace (25 August 2009)

I am just holding AOE, stacks of ESG, BUL (not many).

Have been watching signs of life in ICN - waiting for first flow rates there to see if they make the grade.

ECU - a bit of a dark horse.  Came out with a profit on coal operation today.  What a bonus.  Drilling in a new basin - Gallilee (probably spelt that wrong).  Watching only at this stage. 

INP - have been watching only.

EPG - European Gas - watching with interest.  

Back on subject sorry, I notice BOW have very good gas content.  Recent drilling results (not in reserves yet) seem very good.

Gosh I wish this market would have a bit of a pullback!


----------



## grace (25 August 2009)

Dukey said:


> And currently valued at <0.5 $M per 3P Petajoule (or that was the case last time I checked anyway) - which seems pretty cheap by comparison -esp. with more upgrades forcast.
> 
> -D




3P = 664PJ
2P = 19PJ

Value per PJ of 3P = $1 mill (2P worth more, and generally easy to prove up from 3P)

Value of csg $664 mill

Cash last qtr $20 mill (I'll disregard) 

Shares on issue (including oppies) 239 mill 
@ $1.30
MC = $311million  or  0.47mill/PJ of 3P

Value of csg of 3P = $2.78 per share 

Plenty of room for improvement here.  Note I don't hold.


----------



## philly (25 August 2009)

grace said:


> Hello Dukey, well just why have I been avoiding this one.  I'll be on board soon.....
> Reserves picking up and drilling results look sound.  Targets nice.  This one left me at the train station I'm afraid.




Hi Grace, I missed BOW as well but brought VPE instead. VPE hold 40% with BOW 60% in the Don Juan CSG Field. Results for Don Juan have been positive although at this stage BOW is more interested in its other fields. In time BOW will return to Don Juan in the meantime VPE and is a producer and explorer of oil and gas in the Cooper Basin . There is also the chance that one of the bigger CSG players may make a move on VPE. The current SP makes VPE an attractive means of sharing in BOW'S growth potential


----------



## SeamFiend (28 August 2009)

Philly,
thats a bit of duff gen mate.

BOW holds 55%. Not 60%
They hold this in ATP771 and across the Walloon coals in ATP 593.

The reserves certification program for Don Juan is ongoing with more wells being planned for Q4 09. They have also been back there since the maiden 2Ps to test gas contents in the coals so they can upgrade the 2P across the rest of the Juandah and the Taroom coal seams.

Cheers,

SF


----------



## MrDevine (5 September 2009)

Hey Grace, I think your valuation might be a touch on the rich side. I'd use the cheapest metric which from memory is about 40c/J $400,000PJ based on last deal done by BG.

BOW is on a bullet train, I think the market can double this share price before it starts to go sideways before they get brought or can JV to build infrastructure to exploit the resource. I can't see them staying around in current guise for too long.

Mr D holds.


----------



## MrDevine (5 September 2009)

Oh, and also we should expect a pullback, this run has been long and strong, and it will peter out once the newsflow drops off or if it looks likely they won't get brought anytime shortly, the market likes things to happen now.


----------



## JAKSPARA (5 September 2009)

hey Dukes,

obvious fave BOW. Holding BUL and CUE also. Have thrown down some small change on MEO and MMR for fun!


----------



## dandd (17 November 2009)

Has anyone got any thoughts on the spp @ $1.25 per share?  The share price has dropped off quite a bit since the announcement...


----------



## oldblue (17 November 2009)

dandd said:


> Has anyone got any thoughts on the spp @ $1.25 per share?  The share price has dropped off quite a bit since the announcement...




I'm surprised that its held up as well as it has, ex issue. I expect the issue to be pretty well supported, especially given the company's ability to manage a steady flow of encouraging news!

Disc: Holding BOW and will take up more.


----------



## namrog (17 November 2009)

oldblue said:


> Disc: Holding BOW and will take up more.





From a very quick look at the chart, I think you might get the opportunity at 1-20, alternatinely 80 cents...!!!

Only my oppinion though ...


----------



## oldblue (18 November 2009)

namrog said:


> From a very quick look at the chart, I think you might get the opportunity at 1-20, alternatinely 80 cents...!!!
> 
> Only my oppinion though ...




Not today, though.

Up another 4.5c which I must admit is a bit surprising given that they've gone ex issue!


----------



## oldblue (20 November 2009)

oldblue said:


> I'm surprised that its held up as well as it has, ex issue. I expect the issue to be pretty well supported, especially given the company's ability to manage a steady flow of encouraging news!
> 
> Disc: Holding BOW and will take up more.




And another nice upgrade of the Blackwater reserves today increases total 3P reserves by 45%!

SP up to $1.40.


----------



## JAKSPARA (7 January 2010)

Almost 2 months and no comments on BOW??? Find that funny. BOW have recently taken another big step up the ladder with increased resource target for 2010, successful spp, planned 30mw power plant to provide income stream etc.etc. With all the talk of Qld CSG consolidation to occur i have taken the first step and consolidated all my CSG stocks into BOW as for me this is THE CSG stock to hold


----------



## oldblue (8 January 2010)

JAKSPARA said:


> Almost 2 months and no comments on BOW??? Find that funny. BOW have recently taken another big step up the ladder with increased resource target for 2010, successful spp, planned 30mw power plant to provide income stream etc.etc. With all the talk of Qld CSG consolidation to occur i have taken the first step and consolidated all my CSG stocks into BOW as for me this is THE CSG stock to hold




To me, the lack of comment on BOW just indicates that shareholders consider that everything is going along nicely, with announcements of regular increases in resources. 

The possibilities with regard to CSG consolidation are numerous and purely speculation at this stage until we get some clue as to what might actually happen.


----------



## Dukey (11 January 2010)

oldblue said:


> To me, the lack of comment on BOW just indicates that shareholders consider that everything is going along nicely, with announcements of regular increases in resources.
> 
> The possibilities with regard to CSG consolidation are numerous and purely speculation at this stage until we get some clue as to what might actually happen.




All looking OK to me.. and others 


> [FONT=verdana,geneva]Despite recent share price gains, he says there’s still significant upside for the largest pure CSG company in Australia, Arrow Energy (AOE), plus juniors like Bow Energy (BOW) and Molopo Australia (MPO) - which on a 12 month target he values at $5.40, $1.75 and $2.20 respectively.
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=verdana,geneva]As an explorer, he expects to see upgrades to Bow Energy’s reserve position leading to a re-rating in the stock. And as a fellow believer in the CSG gas story, ABN Amro Morgan’s Brown also likes the upside of NSW-based Eastern Star Gas (ESG) which unlike its Queensland counterparts has to move supply into the domestic market rather than use feedstock for an LNG plant.
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=verdana,geneva]Given that the bullish price outlook will continue to make gold a safe-haven for investors, Goldman’s has buy recommendations on BHP, Newcrest (NCM), Dominion Mining (DOM), Sino Gold Mining (SGX) and PanAust. While O’Brien also likes the gold story, he says investors need to question their appetite for pure-plays, notably Newcrest, over a diversified player, like BHP which alone comprises 14.57 per cent of the entire ASX 200.[/FONT]



[FONT=verdana,geneva]
above quote was from end of this report - http://www.thebull.com.au/articles_detail.php?id=4059

- d
[/FONT]


----------



## Boognish (10 February 2010)

If you're looking for a bargain I think this stock is worth a punt.  BOW seems to be inexplicably down at this point.

Disclaimer:  I hold a couple of small parcels of BOW (bought above current price) and I am a complete novice at the share market.


----------



## Atlas79 (23 February 2010)

A new announcement has been released for BOW
Summary: Thickest Rangal Coal Seams intersected to date at Blackwater
Announcement number: 218384
Release time: 23/02/2010 10:27:00 AM
Price sensitive: Yes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Worth a read... that's a lot of coal


----------



## littlebuffet (23 February 2010)

hi there 1st post on this site but not a new investor, i have been averaging up on BOW for the last 2years, my average is just over 50c and i will still be buying whilst they are under the last spp offer, the thing is to accumulate  while the sector is down , i also hold AOE and ESG, and have been doing the same thing with these stocks. With aoe's FID in late june the sector will fire up again and with bow's power generation plant and reserve upgrades this year [52 new holes to be drilled] we will see 100% gains coming from this stock within the next 12mths. support seems to at around 80c but can not see it dropping 30% again unless world markets take a nose dive... in saying that im  bullish on gas and csm for 2010 and beyond. LB.


----------



## Dukey (8 March 2010)

Amazing what a little t/o action can do - whole CSG sector jumping this morning - but BOW is the pick so far (while AOE is not yet trading).

BOW up about 18% at this stage!


----------



## SuperGlue (8 March 2010)

http://www.smh.com.au/business/arrow-bid-points-to-more-mergers-in-the-sector-20100308-prld.html

"Arrow’s project was always going to attract interest given, unlike some of the bigger players in the Queensland LNG space, *it does not have enough reserves to warrant a large scale operation complete with its own processing plant."*

Guess which company made an annoucement today in increase of reserves?  *BOW*


Pls DYOR


----------



## Dukey (8 March 2010)

SuperGlue said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/business/arrow-bid-points-to-more-mergers-in-the-sector-20100308-prld.html
> 
> "Arrow’s project was always going to attract interest given, unlike some of the bigger players in the Queensland LNG space, *it does not have enough reserves to warrant a large scale operation complete with its own processing plant."*
> 
> ...




they certainly picked a good day for that reserves upgrade - 3P reserves up 60%!
 Add to that the 30MW blackwater power plant on schedule - and all looking good for BOW.... i hope they can escape the takeover action for as long as possible to realise the value of their gas tenements.


----------



## grace (8 March 2010)

Dukey said:


> they certainly picked a good day for that reserves upgrade - 3P reserves up 60%!
> Add to that the 30MW blackwater power plant on schedule - and all looking good for BOW.... i hope they can escape the takeover action for as long as possible to realise the value of their gas tenements.




Finally started buying into this one.  Didn't quite get it under a $, but still love the potential here.

At $1.20 x 239 mill on issue
= $287 mill market cap
divide by 2318 of 3P
*= $0.12mill per PJ of 3P*

*Recent takover Santos on ESG reserves was $0.66mill per PJ of 3P.  *
Plenty of upside here for the faithful.  or 5.5 times what BOW is currently trading at.


----------



## roland (15 March 2010)

As we all know, BOW just broke through the old support level at $1.26.

Would it be prudent to assume that $1.26 will once again be our support? Maybe someone with some charting expertise would like to comment.


----------



## SuperGlue (16 March 2010)

"LNG Ltd says it is considering sourcing gas for the proposed Fisherman's Landing project in Queensland from providers other than Arrow Energy."

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...s-supply-options/story-e6frg9ef-1225841243189


There are not many other CSG co. left - BOW, BUL, ICN....

Unless of course ORG, STO & BG have excess......

Then Arrow/Shell/Petrochina won't have sufficient gas & also there is the potential of ESG & MEL to pipe gas up north.


Just my 2cent thought .....Pls DYOR


----------



## littlebuffet (16 March 2010)

Just my 2cent thought .....Pls DYOR[/QUOTE]

we cant discount MPO for the lng f/landing project i think they hav upgraded their 2p a few days ago and will be updating all this year..but i would prefer BOW to be the suiter and you would think AOE board being on BOW it would be the perfect match for the f/landing project. the intial 1.5mil tonne p/a should be do-able for them. LB


----------



## Boognish (13 April 2010)

Some news from BOW:



> *Norwich Park Drilling ‐ first well intersects over 50 metres of gassy coals*
> The Directors of Bow Energy Ltd (ASX:BOW) are pleased to provide a progress report on the drilling program currently underway in the Norwich Park block (ATP 1031) located approximately 300 km north‐west of Gladstone, Queensland.
> 
> Bow has completed the first core hole of an initial seven well 3P and 2P reserves delineation drilling program on the Norwich Park block located immediately south of Arrow Energy’s primary Bowen Basin project areas to be carried out over the course of calendar 2010. The primary targets are the Fort Cooper, Rangal and Moranbah Coal Measures similar to Arrow/AGL’s CSG Projects.




http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100413/pdf/01054419.pdf

I happily hold a couple of small BOW parcels.


----------



## grace (13 April 2010)

Boognish said:


> I happily hold a couple of small BOW parcels.




Good on you.  I hold quite a few parcels too. 

The drill core at 50metres of gassy coal - bubbling gas at surface is fantastic news indeed, in a new area.  Can't fault BOW at the moment, and that is why it is my preferred CSG stock at present.

Just hope we don't get a takeover offer for a couple of years yet!  I'm happy to enjoy the ride on this one.

Anyone got any contingent reserves figures?  I'll go check it out too.


----------



## grace (22 May 2010)

I could not help myself yesterday morning, and added a few more Bow while others were pleased to part with theirs.

*Recent announcements of Norwich Park core hole reporting 77 metres of gassy coal - the largest hit ever in the Bowen Basin* made me very excited.

Targets of PJ of 3P also upgraded to

*2010       4128 PJ

2011       6200 PJ*

Whilst Rudd continues to dampen the csg market, I think I'll just keep buying.  All of that gas in the ground will be attractive to someone one day.


----------



## basilio (3 August 2010)

Big wrap for BOW today. Added up all the reserves, options ect and gave a very strong picture of the company.

Check it out



> * Ferret's stock to watch*
> 
> 
> Bow Energy Ltd (ASX:BOW) yesterday confirmed press speculation regarding a potential transaction with Liquefied Natural Gas Ltd (ASX:LNG) with respect to LNG's Fisherman's Landing LNG project in Gladstone.
> ...




Drilling success at Norwich Park indicates a large gas field potential.
http://news.theage.com.au/breaking-news-business/ferrets-stock-to-watch-20100803-113x0.html


----------



## FNQTrader (20 October 2010)

So was the blip today general market jitters (market was down generally) or did the story about ground water chemicals at other CSG operations put doubt into the market's mind


----------



## dandyjac (22 October 2010)

This should help the coal seem gas companys out on monday  

http://www.smh.com.au/business/coal-seam-gas-projects-given-go-ahead-20101022-16xk0.html


----------



## grace (24 October 2010)

dandyjac said:


> This should help the coal seem gas companys out on monday
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/coal-seam-gas-projects-given-go-ahead-20101022-16xk0.html




Yes, I noticed the news too.  I think the market should take the news positively although the conditions might be pretty onerous.  Rightly so though.  Playing around with groundwater has many dangers.


----------



## grace (1 November 2010)

BOW is creeping up a bit based on BG's news.

I can't see this one lasting too much longer without a takeover offer.  Just my thoughts though.  It really is the last decent csg stock still standing in QLD.

BOW got a good wrap from Dornbusch Partners on ABC radio southern qld on Saturday morning last, with one of the advisors saying that a valuation had been given on BOW of over $2 by one of the brokers - did not mention which broker though.


----------



## SilverRanger (11 November 2010)

A trading halt and cap raising today, does anyone know for those who have taken their last SPP in 2009 whether they will be eligible for this one?


----------



## grace (11 November 2010)

SilverRanger said:


> A trading halt and cap raising today, does anyone know for those who have taken their last SPP in 2009 whether they will be eligible for this one?




All shareholders will be eligible (if you own shares at a certain date - they will forward this information shortly).

Issue price is at $1.15 with a max of $15000 for a maximum of $30 mill.  I should think then that scaling back will occur if oversubscribed.


----------



## SilverRanger (11 November 2010)

grace said:


> All shareholders will be eligible (if you own shares at a certain date - they will forward this information shortly).
> 
> Issue price is at $1.15 with a max of $15000 for a maximum of $30 mill.  I should think then that scaling back will occur if oversubscribed.




I guess this is where I am coming from:
The "no more than 15k in 12 months rule" - RG 125.15 in
http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/pdflib.nsf/LookupByFileName/rg125a.pdf/$file/rg125a.pdf


----------



## oldblue (12 November 2010)

SilverRanger said:


> I guess this is where I am coming from:
> The "no more than 15k in 12 months rule" - RG 125.15 in
> http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/pdflib.nsf/LookupByFileName/rg125a.pdf/$file/rg125a.pdf




Fair point, SR.

The relevant dates last year were;

Record date 19 November 2009

Offer opened 24 November 2009

Offer closed 11 December 2009

The only dates announced for the current issue are

Record date 10 November, 2010

Allotment date expected to be  December 2010..

On the face of it, it does seem that last year's SPP will be taken into account in calculating the $15,000, twelve month period limit.

If so, the question is - Why would BOW directors (intentionally?) limit some shareholders' participation in this way?



Edit. A more careful reading of the announcement shows that Allotment date is "December 2010", not a specific date. The question therefore becomes which of the various dates - record, opening, closing, allotment - is relevant in determining the 12 month period?


----------



## SilverRanger (22 November 2010)

oldblue said:


> Fair point, SR.
> 
> The relevant dates last year were;
> 
> ...




Seems like the BOW board does have the last year's SPP in mind when the set out the dates for this SPP - by making sure that both the closing and allotment dates are slightly longer than 1 year since the last.
Just now there's another problem: the current share price is sitting below the offer price!! 
Not sure what the board can do about this, but given there's still about 1 month to go, let's see what our synthetic OTM call option can get us to 

Disclosure: Holding a small parcel of BOW


----------



## oldblue (23 November 2010)

SilverRanger said:


> Seems like the BOW board does have the last year's SPP in mind when the set out the dates for this SPP - by making sure that both the closing and allotment dates are slightly longer than 1 year since the last.
> Just now there's another problem: the current share price is sitting below the offer price!!
> Not sure what the board can do about this, but given there's still about 1 month to go, let's see what our synthetic OTM call option can get us to
> 
> Disclosure: Holding a small parcel of BOW




BOW management seem to have a knack of being able to announce good news at regular intervals. I'm confident that there'll be one at the appropriate time to help nudge the SP over $1.15!


----------



## SilverRanger (24 November 2010)

oldblue said:


> BOW management seem to have a knack of being able to announce good news at regular intervals. I'm confident that there'll be one at the appropriate time to help nudge the SP over $1.15!




A sudden surge in SP with no apparent news today, we are back in business


----------



## glenn_r (24 November 2010)

SilverRanger said:


> A sudden surge in SP with no apparent news today, we are back in business




A small cap newsletter had it as a buy yesterday, like most newsletters it may pay to wait for a dip ....


----------



## SilverRanger (10 December 2010)

A surprising (at least to me) announcement of BOW extending their SPP closing date. Looks like they are keen to get the extra $30 million from us


----------



## Boognish (10 December 2010)

hmmmm I'm glad they extended this.  I never received the letter/offer in the first place.


----------



## hevene (11 January 2011)

Anyone has any comment regarding the impact of the flooding on BOW?  Anything to worry about?


----------



## Boognish (12 January 2011)

I spoke to someone who knows, apparently BOW's rigs aren't in too much danger even though access to and from them is limited at best.


----------



## Bermuda (12 January 2011)

Boognish said:


> I spoke to someone who knows, apparently BOW's rigs aren't in too much danger even though access to and from them is limited at best.




See BOW's News release 6 January. Minimal damage. Still on track to achieve 2011 targets.


----------



## grace (9 March 2011)

I do not know what happened today, but a low of 94cents was reached and all of the buy orders I had in the system were hit.

The price climbed the hill to end above resistance (without showing you a chart), but I don't know exactly what caused the selling in the first place that then triggered all of those stop losses.


----------



## Miner (10 March 2011)

grace said:


> I do not know what happened today, but a low of 94cents was reached and all of the buy orders I had in the system were hit.
> 
> The price climbed the hill to end above resistance (without showing you a chart), but I don't know exactly what caused the selling in the first place that then triggered all of those stop losses.




Enjoy with the buy order Grace
Tomorrow will be a better day for your win (hopefully)
I DNH and did not have the same luck to get bought


----------



## notting (18 July 2011)

Go BOW. Anyone Know??
It's up 9% today and has been rising against the market for weeks. Kissing 200 day moving average.
SKC you've become a lot less attractive overnight.  Bad weekend?
Oh well we all change with age.
What you think of BOW this morning is the resistance at 1.10 going to be hard to break through?
Can you whip up another amazing chart if it's of interest


----------



## skc (18 July 2011)

notting said:


> Go BOW. Anyone Know??
> It's up 9% today and has been rising against the market for weeks. Kissing 200 day moving average.
> SKC you've become a lot less attractive overnight.  Bad weekend?
> Oh well we all change with age.
> ...




Lol. ESG gets a takeover bid from STO (prob 3 years too late) so BOW and MEL (prob something else) are having a run.

I'd bet you any money that it will fall back and close that gap (at least partially) tomorrow.

I was a dog before I was a sexy kinky chick... I underwent a transformation here https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22820&p=639605&viewfull=1#post639605, but the spell has worn off so back to being a dog. That chick was Emanuelle Chriqui... go perv for urself


----------



## notting (18 July 2011)

Guess I'm going to have to return the ring then.


----------



## notting (19 July 2011)

BOW recent good rises look like they were a little more substantial than simple exitement over the sector due to Santos move on ESG. Just anounced 60% increase.


----------



## bassmanpete (22 August 2011)

Arrow making a bid for BOW at $1.48.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20110822/pdf/01209099.pdf


----------



## alexc2005 (22 August 2011)

i don't get it.

Is still on the market for 88c?

does that mean you could buy it now and make all that gain?

How does it work?


----------



## bassmanpete (22 August 2011)

alexc2005 said:


> i don't get it.
> 
> Is still on the market for 88c?
> 
> ...




You probably could have, but as I write this it's $1.41. I've held BOW for years and my average buy price was 17.9 cents.


----------



## alexc2005 (22 August 2011)

bassmanpete said:


> You probably could have, but as I write this it's $1.41. I've held BOW for years and my average buy price was 17.9 cents.




Haha, dam man.

good job!!


----------



## pixel (22 August 2011)

bassmanpete said:


> Arrow making a bid for BOW at $1.48.
> 
> http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20110822/pdf/01209099.pdf



 Quote from Cloverr:


> Bow and Arrow news sending quiver through the Market.


----------



## basilio (22 August 2011)

Well the long awaited takeover bid finally materialises. 

I think it is a very opportunistic low ball  offer that doesn't reflect the value of BOW's resources. (_ I suppose it's the sort of offer that is made  in a depressed and scared market ..)_

Hope for the sake of shareholders there is a significantly higher offer put on the table.


----------



## grace (25 August 2011)

basilio said:


> Well the long awaited takeover bid finally materialises.
> 
> I think it is a very opportunistic low ball  offer that doesn't reflect the value of BOW's resources. (_ I suppose it's the sort of offer that is made  in a depressed and scared market ..)_
> 
> Hope for the sake of shareholders there is a significantly higher offer put on the table.




aaaah, this one is for my retirement....plse plse directors don't let it go now!!!!  Bow is my largest holding.  I am happy to hold for another 5 years thanks. (not retiring in 5 years I'm still quite young, just happy to sell the shares about then)


----------



## redsmartie (25 August 2011)

I think it is worth more! they have over $85 million in cash to spend and now someone else wants to takeover, it is not right!


----------



## notting (25 August 2011)

It's not over yet and so far it's friendly.  
That can often mean more fun ahead!
This is just a first test out the reaction kind of offer.
Hardly going to be their best shot at BOW.
It's been close to this bid price without much help on it's own this year.
More is a given. 
How much more and how soon is the question.


----------



## oldblue (26 August 2011)

Management have big stakes in BOW. If it's worth more than $1.48 I'm pretty certain that there'll be a contest. If not, it probably signals that there is plenty of the stuff waiting to be drilled and that nobody is prepared to overpay for it.

I'm holding.


----------



## tastefultrade (5 September 2011)

What do you think is going on with bow? Is there going to be another bid? i saw in the fin review that the speculation has been on origin and santos.  

holding or selling? or buying? (seems to be undervalued?)


----------



## basilio (27 September 2011)

And the takeover bid is raised to ...... $1.52 !!.

An extra 4c a share is all it has taken BOW management to decide  Arrows bid is acceptable. 

I suppose a savage bear market is* the *best time to make astute takeover offers. In fact there would be many, many mining shares that are currently undervalued.


----------

